# [Tutorial] Wooxy League of Legends Custom Skin Installer



## iorael (31. Mai 2015)

Hallo Leute,

ich würde euch heute gerne ein alternatives Programm zum weit verbreiteten und bekannten Skin Installer Ultimate (SIU) vorstellen. Mit Hilfe des Tools könnt ihr ganz einfach und problemlos Custom Skins in League of Legends installieren.

Der Name des Programms ist Wooxy und es wurde programmiert von Yurixy. Wooxy findet sich derzeit noch in der Open-Beta doch funktioniert leichter und in meinen Augen problemloser als der Skin Installer Ultimate.

Was kann Wooxy bisher:
-          Map skins installieren/verwalten
-          Hero skins installieren/verwalten
-          League of Legends Dateien extrahieren

Weitere Features sind in Planung.


Alle Informationen zu dem Programm findet ihr auf:
Map Skins | Custom Skins for League of Legends


Ich habe ein kleines Vorstell- und Tutorialvideo gemacht vielleicht hilft euch das weiter.

Falls euch das Video gefallen und geholfen hat würde ich mich über einen Daumen nach oben sehr freuen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NJ1OQdXp8H8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



UPDATE 1.0 zur neuen Benutzeroberfläche!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ry_e404KMzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Viel Freude mit dem Programm und bei Fragen helfe ich euch gerne.


----------



## iorael (8. Juni 2015)

Leute es gab ein Update von Wooxy, mit dem Patch ändert sich die komplette Benutzeroberfläche. Aus diesem Grund habe ich ein kurzes 2min Video gemacht das kurz die Änderungen vorstellt.

Den Link findet ihr im Startpost.


----------



## miles1200 (5. Oktober 2015)

danke für den beitrag


----------



## Desrupt0r (5. Oktober 2015)

Bis jetzt gibt es meiner Meinung nach kaum schöne Customs-Skins. Falls jemand gute kennt, Link!


----------



## iorael (10. Oktober 2015)

MobaSkins - #1 Website for Custom League Of Legends Skins & Mods 

Ist wirklich voll mit guten Skins


----------

